# The Donald is set to announce?



## QuickSilver (Jun 16, 2015)

Just when you thought it couldn't get any weirder...   Trump is set to jump into the fray.  Will he?   Won't he?   Stay tuned.   If he does, it will be the most amusing primary season in history!!   opcorn:


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 16, 2015)

It is a rare person who can annoy me more than Trump!  He came over here and got people kicked out of their homes so he could put in a golf course on the coast.  He said he'd never seen such unspoiled beauty - so he puts in a golf course and hotel!  And he can't even say Scotland properly. :tapfoot:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 16, 2015)

But can he trump field?  (Sorry, couldn't resist...)


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 16, 2015)

I feel sorry for the other candidates..  If Trump is going to be in the race, he will run the dirtiest campaign ever.. and will attack anyone leading him mercilessly.  They all better be ready to take the gloves off.    That said.. it will showcase the party in a way they won't want and turn people off.   Trump running is great!!  Great for Democrats.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 16, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I feel sorry for the other candidates..  If Trump is going to be in the race, he will run the dirtiest campaign ever.. and will attack anyone leading him mercilessly.  They all better be ready to take the gloves off.    That said.. it will showcase the party in a way they won't want and turn people off.   Trump running is great!!  Great for Democrats.



Yes, it will be great for the Democrats.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 16, 2015)

Well, he can finance his own campaign and won't be in anyone's pocket...


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 16, 2015)

Rumor has it that the Kochs are squarely behind Scott Walker..  These attack ads are going to be sickening.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 16, 2015)

As Warner Wolf would say, "Turn your sets off now."


----------



## BobF (Jun 16, 2015)

Trump has done this a couple times before, but never serious as he usually backs off just a things get serious.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 16, 2015)

I agree... but this is the first time he has provided his net worth for all to see, which is around 9 billion.  Makes me think he is serious.. but who knows.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 16, 2015)

What else has got to do?   layful:


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 16, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> What else has got to do?   layful:



Well he has said he has a way to defeat ISIS completely and forever BUT we will have to wait until he is elected to find out.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 16, 2015)

Let the teasing begin...


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 16, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Rumor has it that the Kochs are squarely behind Scott Walker..  These attack ads are going to be sickening.



Glad we don't have to watch them here!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 16, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I feel sorry for the other candidates..  If Trump is going to be in the race, he will run the dirtiest campaign ever.. and will attack anyone leading him mercilessly.  They all better be ready to take the gloves off.    That said.. it will showcase the party in a way they won't want and turn people off.   Trump running is great!!  Great for Democrats.



Trump is just a brat who was born to wealth and power, another Romney.  If he is rough on all who lead him, it will be all of them.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jun 16, 2015)

Will his hair fit inside of Air Force One?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 16, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> Will his hair fit inside of Air Force One?



How does he not know how stupid his hair looks?!  Just go bald, it's not the end of the world to be bald!


----------



## BobF (Jun 16, 2015)

Not sure about wealth to power is all bad.    Those are the only people that can afford to run for our political lead positions.

Look to FDR as one of them.   Wealth does not always create evil folks, but many do come from illegal wealth as a starter.   For an example of those, look to the older Kennedy booze running operation that created wealth for them.   Those later years Kennedy's have proven to be pretty decent people, but never really had to work, but have done well in jobs they have taken.   Jack Kennedy for one.


----------



## jujube (Jun 16, 2015)

I just watched his "announcement".  Pure theater.  His mouth is making promises that his ass sure as hell can't fulfill.  I cannot believe that there are people out there who will support this clown, but there are, there are.....    Yes, I'm pretty sure his hair won't fit through the door of Air Force One....I'm pretty sure his head won't, either.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 16, 2015)

He has now officially announced.

http://news.yahoo.com/real-estate-mogul-trump-says-running-president-2016-153025838.html#


----------



## BobF (Jun 16, 2015)

jujube said:


> I just watched his "announcement".  Pure theater.  His mouth is making promises that his ass sure as hell can't fulfill.  I cannot believe that there are people out there who will support this clown, but there are, there are.....    Yes, I'm pretty sure his hair won't fit through the door of Air Force One....I'm pretty sure his head won't, either.



Description sure fits all political candidates for high level US offices.   All far too rich, full of lies and promises, deliver little or nothing promised, provide lots of surprises for all of us.   We have some in charge right now and soon, next year, we choose which ones we want next.


----------



## Laurie (Jun 16, 2015)

For God's sake, America!

I don't normally interfere in a guy's politics, but please tell me it's not going to happen!


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## BobF (Jun 16, 2015)

We actually have near a year to go till the actual election process does begin.   Till then all this preliminary stuff is of no real worth at all.   Interesting to watch and that is about all it counts for.   We have some real interesting and experienced folks working this beginning stuff.   Till most have done all they can do and afford and have dropped out of the pre election mess, it is interesting but nothing threatening as yet.   And that situation fits both Republican and Democrat alike.   In some years another group arrives and become real contenders but I don't see a third party showing any strength right now.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 16, 2015)

It's the bleeding they all give and take between now and election that makes it worthwhile.


----------



## Glinda (Jun 16, 2015)

How does he make his hair do that flip up in front?!  And why???


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 16, 2015)

He looks rather benign in this photo. I don't recall him ever looking so calm; peaceful, even.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 16, 2015)

Glinda said:


> How does he make his hair do that flip up in front?!  And why???



Glinda, here is the how.........







.....as for the why, I'd say an over-inflated ego.


----------



## BobF (Jun 16, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> Glinda, here is the how.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would say it is about hiding his bald top area.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't think he's bald by the hairline where he combs it weird.


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 16, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> The Donald is set to announce?



When I hear "Donald" I think of:



which of course invites other connections:


----------



## Stephen (Jun 16, 2015)

_You probably know by now that Donald announced today.  I am pretty sure that he gave the only announcement speech that included the word 'crap'.  _


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 16, 2015)

Watch this video and you will hear a very ladylike Australian Prime Minister use the same word.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4nv-E7vEY0o


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 17, 2015)

Ladylike?  Wasn't she that hussy who shacked up with her boyfriend while she was PM, and in government provided housing?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 17, 2015)

Well.... that was some announcement speech...  is all I can say.   It's going to be a VERY interesting Primary.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 17, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Ladylike?  Wasn't she that hussy who shacked up with her boyfriend while she was PM, and in government provided housing?



No. You are mistaken.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 17, 2015)

In what way?  It seems to me that this was what was reported at the time...


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 17, 2015)

That was the other Julia Gillard, not the real Julia.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 17, 2015)

OK, my apologies to the non-hussy Julia...


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 17, 2015)

eace: You are forgiven.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 17, 2015)

Bless, you may come down from the Tower...:love_heart:


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 17, 2015)

But I love my ivory tower. :heart:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 17, 2015)

No, no, I'm not talking about the mental one that you permanently inhabit...


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 17, 2015)

I protest. My ivory tower is real.
See, here is a photo.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hmmm, perhaps it is time for a little help from Shali...


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 17, 2015)

Oh.... and he's already picked his VP........ YOU WILL NEVER GUESS!

http://www.aol.com/article/2015/06/...ng-grid7|main5|dl2|sec1_lnk3&pLid=-1286708661


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 17, 2015)

mg:


----------



## BobF (Jun 17, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> mg:



Don't you like Opray?   Just like previous years with this guy.   I doubt if he even finishes this following year till the real elections stuff begins.   The current flurry of who and why is way too early.   I guess it is fun for some.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 17, 2015)

BobF said:


> Don't you like Opray?   Just like previous years with this guy.   I doubt if he even finishes this following year till the real elections stuff begins.   The current flurry of who and why is way too early.   I guess it is fun for some.



Oprah is not a politician.  She is in entertainment.  Unless something has changed that I'm not aware of.


----------



## applehana (Jun 17, 2015)

It is interesting to read what others are saying about Donald Trump's presidential bid. I am wondering how people feel about the same old crap that all the other candidates are saying? I have heard all this many times before and whoever becomes president doesn't have the ability or perhaps desire to make any meaningful changes to this government.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 17, 2015)

Fortunately, in the UK we get minimal coverage of these morons.


----------



## BobF (Jun 17, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Oprah is not a politician.  She is in entertainment.  Unless something has changed that I'm not aware of.



And neither is Trump a politician by trade.    Oprah was able to take herself from a nothing to a multimillionaire in her lifetime.   She is quite smart and would likely be a good attribute to this country.   I just doubt that she or Trump will really be able to get elected as things are going today.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 17, 2015)

BobF said:


> And neither is Trump a politician by trade.    Oprah was able to take herself from a nothing to a multimillionaire in her lifetime.   She is quite smart and would likely be a good attribute to this country.   I just doubt that she or Trump will really be able to get elected as things are going today.



I can't stand Trump and Oprah is an amazing success. But neither belongs in politics. Is Oprah even a republican?


----------



## BobF (Jun 17, 2015)

Those are definitely your opinions and yours to keep.   Reality for the US is that no one has to be a Republican or Democrat.   Nothing in the Constitution that speaks of political parties.   Those are just offshoots that too many folks believe are required.   Over history there have been many other groups that did help drive our country, but then they were replaced by other groups.   As far as I consider it, I can vote, and have, from either party with no problems at all. 

Years back our ballots had party boxes where you could vote for all in one party by marking that box.    I believe it was in the 1950's that those boxes were removed from the ballots and now we must mark each and every item you want to choose.   Pretty good as now you must know your party names if you really want to choose only them.   A much more honest ballot this way as it forces us all to try to learn more about the party people and goals before the elections.   Maybe they should also delete all the D's and R's and I's too.   Which would mean we would all have to learn of the names we want before the ballots are asked for.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 17, 2015)

I already know that no republican has the same values as me.


----------



## jujube (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm voting for Bozo.  I mean, what's another clown in the White House?


----------



## Glinda (Jun 17, 2015)

I would have loved to have seen Oprah collapse into convulsions of hysterical laughter when she heard about the honor The Donald anticipates bestowing upon her.

:lofl:


----------



## BobF (Jun 17, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I already know that no republican has the same values as me.



Personal opinions can be very focused and narrow and often are.   Most of us like ourselves pretty much and do not like other political groups near as much.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 18, 2015)

The Ralphy rollout could be coming soon!


----------

